# do men like dirty talk during sex?



## wifey32

do most men like dirty talk during sex? I am pretty sure the answer is yes, but my husband has never hinted that he would enjoy this and he never talks dirty to me, but I thought it might be something he would like. what are some things guys like to hear that aren't too out there? I'd like to start out slow, so nothing too porn style. Any suggestions?


----------



## bkaydezz

thats tough!!! only you know what your hubby likes. my bf loves it when i randomly say dirty things to him. he is a man. he is bound to like something that you have to say
id just leave it in the moment. theres nothing sexier when its being said while vulnerable.


----------



## that_girl

My H does! I say some nasty shet but I have to wait until he's close to finishing because if I do it in the beginning of our session, he'll finish before I do! :lol:


----------



## Mavash.

Start slow. Just tell him how good he feels, how hot he is, nothing too over the top till you figure this out. Watch for his physical reaction to what you say and that will tell you if he likes it or not.


----------



## Stonewall

OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall

nothing is better than dirty talk and enthusiasm !!!! It would make most guys happy as a puppy with 2 peters!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jman

is this a trick question? hell yes is the answer


----------



## tm84

Two enthusiastic thumbs up!! :smthumbup::smthumbup:
...er, make that four...


----------



## anonymouskitty

Yeppppppp


----------



## Drover

Mavash. said:


> Start slow. *Just tell him how good he feels, how hot he is, *nothing too over the top till you figure this out. Watch for his physical reaction to what you say and that will tell you if he likes it or not.


Exactly. It doesn't have to start off as especially "dirty" just let him know you find him desirable, that you really want him and how good he makes you feel. But unless (or probably even if he is) a serious Bible-thumper, he'll love hearing some nastiness from you during sex. 

Do YOU want to talk dirty or hear it from him? Are you just trying to please him, or trying to make things more exciting for you as well? Maybe trying to draw out his nastier side?


----------



## occasionallybaffled

"Dirty" is like bacon... it goes well with everything. Well,... kinda.


----------



## effess

There's no set answer to this. 
I would love it to an extent. Not all the time, but a comment here, want she wants next, how good it feels when I do that, something to that effect would be cool with me. 
But again, there's no standard blanket answer to this.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Well with me,not really.
We sometimes have " dirty talk " before sex,teasing each other,or during foreplay.
After penetration, I like to hear/ see her body talk.
Sometimes its goosebumps , or seeing her body tense/ spasms when climaxing, or the wonderful way she works her hips etc.

But that's just me.
I know lots of guys who like dirty talk during sex.
Sorry,it just doesn't float my boat.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband LOVESSSSS it... in fact, I was wearing him out so much 3 yrs ago, I caused him some "performace pressure" ..I just couldn't keep my darn hands off of him....and I soon learned ....a little dirty talking in the midst of the act -helped him get his mind off his member.....I could feel him coming back.... It was an orgasm saver & a sweet distraction. At the time it was just flowing out of me like honey anyway....that is all I seemed to want to do...He never got bored with it.. 

So Yeah.... HOT enthusiam , telling him what you want to do to him, what he does to you, all of it.....it can really spice it up !!


----------



## Lon

If it authentic: YES! if it feels like an act, boo, libido killer for me. Don't try to trick your guy, but if you like something and it feels good to utter a nasty word then do it, he will love it. Even the cleanest words can sound amazingly naughty in the right context!


----------



## nandosbella

my hubs likes it.. but it makes me uncomfortable because i have NO IDEA what to say... examples would be appreciated here, guys. i just go brain dead and all i can think to say is "yeah, baby" or "uh huh" when he's asked me a "dirty" question.


----------



## that_girl

Eff me like you mean it
Make my p wet
eff me harder/faster
I love your c0ck
lie down on your back so I can sit on your c
(while making out before sex, I may whisper) I want to suck you...

Yea. Fun fun. Just now I told him to hurry up and finish his movie (omg...I hate this type of movie---Gladiator crap) so I can eff his brains out. lol.


----------



## Runs like Dog

As long as it's vaguely instructional and not schizophrenic babble.


----------



## mina

I can talk about baseball and computer programming and make it sound dirty, nasty and fun. :-D Practice makes perfect!!


----------



## Runs like Dog

You could read the phonebook to me in Italian. It's still hot.


----------



## Drover

Runs like Dog said:


> As long as it's vaguely instructional and not schizophrenic babble.


Whaaaa? I love schizophrenic babble!


----------



## COguy

Different people like different things. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Like porno stuff would probably turn me off, things like "Call me a little wh*re" or something wouldn't go over well with me.

Just saying that he turns you on so bad is a good start, tell him you're getting wet just thinking about him. Sometimes when I was feeling nasty I would say during sex, "You like that?" and I was always looking for something on the lines of "Oh yeah, give it to me baby"


----------



## COguy

that_girl said:


> Eff me like you mean it
> Make my p wet
> eff me harder/faster
> I love your c0ck
> lie down on your back so I can sit on your c
> (while making out before sex, I may whisper) I want to suck you...
> 
> Yea. Fun fun. Just now I told him to hurry up and finish his movie (omg...I hate this type of movie---Gladiator crap) so I can eff his brains out. lol.


Or you could just repeat anything that_girl says or does, she's pretty locked on to what works LOL.


----------



## Runs like Dog

that depends. are you wearing a star trek uniform or a furry suit?


----------



## Drover

that_girl said:


> Eff me like you mean it
> Make my p wet
> eff me harder/faster
> I love your c0ck
> lie down on your back so I can sit on your c
> (while making out before sex, I may whisper) I want to suck you...
> 
> Yea. Fun fun. Just now I told him to hurry up and finish his movie (omg...I hate this type of movie---Gladiator crap) so I can eff his brains out. lol.


:smthumbup:


----------



## 2ntnuf

COguy said:


> Or you could just repeat anything that_girl says or does, she's pretty locked on to what works LOL.


I'll second that motion.


----------



## anchorwatch

that_girl said:


> Eff me like you mean it
> Make my p wet
> eff me harder/faster
> I love your c0ck
> lie down on your back so I can sit on your c
> (while making out before sex, I may whisper) I want to suck you...
> 
> Yea. Fun fun. Just now I told him to hurry up and finish his movie (omg...I hate this type of movie---Gladiator crap) so I can eff his brains out. lol.


Now you did it. I'll won't be able to think of anything else, till she gets home.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I prefer talking like poorly translated Chinese instruction manuals. Have make tab on post "A" insert to slot "Q" and quarter turn twist with the Allen key is provided.


----------



## working_together

I think you have to start slow if you've never talked dirty before. For me, it's a fairly recent thing, and it took some practice. I'd say "that feels so effing good", or one time I said to the person I was seeing ..."I was so effing horny all week", my last partner liked it when he told me he was about to cum, I'd say a bunch of stuff just before he exploded.. 

you'd be surprised at what comes out of your mouth..lol

It's even sexier when you look at them and say it all while having sex....

now I just need a partner again...lol


----------



## jh52

that_girl said:


> My H does! I say some nasty shet but I have to wait until he's close to finishing because if I do it in the beginning of our session, he'll finish before I do! :lol:


Keep that in mind when you want a "quicky".


----------



## that_girl

jh52 said:


> Keep that in mind when you want a "quicky".


Yea. I do.

I asked him to talk dirty to me last night. Not seriously meaning it. We were cooking and I said, oooh talk dirty to me.

He started listing off dirty things in the house.

"The dog is dirty."

"The floor is dirty."

"Your car is DIRRRTY."

:rofl: His stupid sense of humor is so sexy to me.


----------



## srtjm

What I would like from My Wife is a Little encouragement! Make sound of Enjoyment. Tell me "Yes", "That feels so Good", "I Need You Inside of me". "You made Me so Horny", "Please Harder", "Faster Please". Just for Her to Let me know that she wants me and Needs Me! I would give anything for her to to make me Feel desired! Maybe just a little Dirty.


----------



## mamsr69

wifey32 said:


> do most men like dirty talk during sex? I am pretty sure the answer is yes, but my husband has never hinted that he would enjoy this and he never talks dirty to me, but I thought it might be something he would like. what are some things guys like to hear that aren't too out there? I'd like to start out slow, so nothing too porn style. Any suggestions?


----------



## Unsure in Seattle

I can't speak for most men. But I can speak for a man- and yes, that man likes him some dirty talk. Doesn't have to be disgusting or anything- even a general checking in during the... festivities is fine.


----------



## okeydokie

i would settle for silent sex at this point.

but yes, dirty talk would be a fantastic enhancement


----------



## 40isthenew20

I absolutely love the dirty talk. My wife makes it seem like I'm asking her to recite "War & Peace" when I bring it up, but she can say even one word in that fashion - "cum" - and it works like a charm.


----------



## KJ5000

I prefer panting, moaning, telling facial expressions and maybe a "Here I Cum" :woohoo: at the end but was never into all the SEX TALK DURING!


----------



## Hopefull363

I talk dirty in the beginning. But towards the end my husband has me so worked up I don't even know what I'm saying. I don't even think I can complete a word.


----------



## Goldmember357

no i do not like it


----------



## Emerald

40isthenew20 said:


> I absolutely love the dirty talk. My wife makes it seem like I'm asking her to recite "War & Peace" when I bring it up, but she can say even one word in that fashion - "cum" - and it works like a charm.


This.


----------



## Miss.Mystified

Hopefull363 said:


> I talk dirty in the beginning. But towards the end my husband has me so worked up I don't even know what I'm saying. I don't even think I can complete a word.


Reminds me of this one time in band camp... no seriously, at the end I was talking Puerto Rican (??? maybe mixed with Vietnamese) with an Ahhh Papi in there.... :rofl: We got a kick out of it afterwards and laughed for days about it. I don't know any language other than English


----------



## COguy

Miss.Mystified said:


> Reminds me of this one time in band camp... no seriously, at the end I was talking Puerto Rican (??? maybe mixed with Vietnamese) with an Ahhh Papi in there.... :rofl: We got a kick out of it afterwards and laughed for days about it. I don't know any language other than English


Was that before or after you shoved a flute in your p*ssy?


----------



## OhhShiney

wifey32 said:


> do most men like dirty talk during sex?


Not speaking for all men, for me personally, not so much.

I prefer moans and very guttural, honestly emitted sounds, sighs, screams, sudden intake of air, heavy breathing, etc; for verbiage, I prefer the more or less instructional : "more", "faster","slower","right there", "don't stop", or "now!", or if words escape my partner, I appreciate specific, maybe even desperate hand gestures, such as pushing my hand or mouth where it can be put to good use at the moment. 

Some dirty talk I've seen in the popular cinema or other cultural entertainment might well make me laugh, sorry. 

I may not be like other men, but I don't appreciate most attempts at boudoir makeup or lingerie. All those billion dollar advertising campaigns are wasted on me. Any article of clothing can be sexy to take off. 

I DO like scents, not gross or artificial like fabric softener sheets or laundry detergents; just some well placed, delicate perfumes or shampoo, or even unadulterated natural scents of the woman I'm in love with. 

Spicing things up for me would include anything unexpected in terms of time and place (nothing public!) such as a surprise BJ (or visa versa) while getting the house ready for a holiday party or a quickie in the hotel room right before a family wedding.


----------



## Miss.Mystified

COguy said:


> Was that before or after you shoved a flute in your p*ssy?


LOL I can't even reply because it still leaves my comment open ended. (I.e. I left myself wide open for that / I asked for that one) ROTFL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nandosbella

my hubs recently started bringing in ideas of a threesome during sex. if i'd be ok with a man or a woman... if it'd be a stranger or someone we know. what he'd feel like if he watched me give another man a bj...... 

it's weird.... but i just play along. when i talk about what we said while we're not having sex he says, "babe, shut up... it's not for real. it's just talk.. and dont you dare think about it unless i asked you"

it's weird... no me gusta.


----------



## Ano

that_girl said:


> My H does! I say some nasty shet but I have to wait until he's close to finishing because if I do it in the beginning of our session, he'll finish before I do! :lol:


Lol me too! Those kinky phrases bring him to the edge instantly!


----------



## Clever

A thought... 

If you guys want to get good at this, try calling a phone sex line. Those folks are professionals, it's anonymous, and you can test out your confidence before trying it with your partner.

In general, I'd say most people are into it, especially when it's unexpected. For example, I dated a Christian woman once and that was the last thing I'd ever hear from her, so it was great when I did hear it.


----------



## Fight4IT

I like hearing my wife say stuff. Its funny I heard her talking to our neighbor saying that Pu$$y is a nasty word and she doesnt use it but then when we're doing it she's like

F my Psy harder or get it wet. 

Give me that [email protected] !

Damn its sexy but shocking too since she doesnt say anything like that outside of the bedroom.


----------



## badbane

wifey32 said:


> do most men like dirty talk during sex? I am pretty sure the answer is yes, but my husband has never hinted that he would enjoy this and he never talks dirty to me, but I thought it might be something he would like. what are some things guys like to hear that aren't too out there? I'd like to start out slow, so nothing too porn style. Any suggestions?


Well my wife hardly ever cusses or gets aggressive. So When were is bed and she starts cussing, ,screaming, telling me to blank her harder. It definitely turns things up a notch.


----------



## Hopefull363

My husband brought into the house a Hustler magazine that was under the seat of a work van he bought. This was about 10 years ago so my children were really young. He walks into the bed room and I'm reading it. He was a little shocked. Then we get ready to have sex and the things that came out of my mouth. He just stopped looked at me and started laughing. He said no more Hustler for you.


----------



## okeydokie

Hopefull363 said:


> My husband brought into the house a Hustler magazine that was under the seat of a work van he bought. This was about 10 years ago so my children were really young. He walks into the bed room and I'm reading it. He was a little shocked. Then we get ready to have sex and the things that came out of my mouth. He just stopped looked at me and started laughing. He said no more Hustler for you.


i would have bought you a subscription


----------



## Hopefull363

okeydokie,

I read your posts and I feel so bad that your wife is starving you the way she is. I don't know how long this has been going on between you but my husband and I had a 2-3 year dry spell. Sex was very infrequent at that time. My emotional needs were not being met so I starved my husband. Didn't mean to. I broke the vicious circle we were in and started having sex.

I had to initiate for a long time. Then my husband started to met my emotional needs because his sex needs were being met. I realized this through this forum. Now both our needs are being met. Good Luck Okey. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## okeydokie

Hopefull363 said:


> okeydokie,
> 
> I read your posts and I feel so bad that your wife is starving you the way she is. I don't know how long this has been going on between you but my husband and I had a 2-3 year dry spell. Sex was very infrequent at that time. My emotional needs were not being met so I starved my husband. Didn't mean to. I broke the vicious circle we were in and started having sex.
> 
> I had to initiate for a long time. Then my husband started to met my emotional needs because his sex needs were being met. I realized this through this forum. Now both our needs are being met. Good Luck Okey. I hope things work out for you.


why thank you, appreciate the sentiment. i have tried many things i learned from this great site, just havent found the right one thing or combination of things that have made a difference. the best suggestion and one i keep seeing is to work on yourself, make yourself happy, and thats what has been working for me. i now see things differently, i see her as incomplete and miserable and missing out. too bad for her sake


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

OP,
I'll go along with most of the other guys here and say HELL YEAH I love dirty talk. 

BUT - in my opinion, its not so much about *what* is said versus *how* it is said. To me, the whole idea behind dirty talk is that she is so excited and lusty that she just loses control and gets caught up in the moment, saying all kinds of things to me that she would never say in public. As someone else mentioned, its about enthusiasm. "Give it to me" "I want you now" and other such phrases can be just as exciting and sexy as those that talk about shoving my c0ck into your pu$$y.


----------



## Fight4IT

Zatol Ugot? said:


> OP,
> I'll go along with most of the other guys here and say HELL YEAH I love dirty talk.
> 
> BUT - in my opinion, its not so much about what is said versus how it is said. *To me, the whole idea behind dirty talk is that she is so excited and lusty that she just loses control and gets caught up in the moment, saying all kinds of things to me that she would never say in public*. As someone else mentioned, its about enthusiasm. "Give it to me" "I want you now" and other such phrases can be just as exciting and sexy as those that talk about shoving my c0ck into your pu$$y.


Yes thats it exactly for me.. Its the raw emotions that come out when two people connect on a level that would never happen in public.


----------

